# Abfragen von Zelleninhalten in Excel



## killercoolaid (9. März 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte eine Userform erstellen.
Dort soll, wenn man ein Stichwort eingibt, das entsprechende Wort in einer Exceltabelle gesucht werden und dann in einem weiteren Textfed die dazugehörige Beschreibung ausgegeben werden.

Das heißt, Spalte A enthält die Stichwörter, Spalte B enthält die Beschreibungen.
Nun soll Spalte A nach dem Stichwort durchsucht werden und der Inhalt von der daneben liegenden Zelle in Spalte B im Textfeld ausgegeben werden.

Zum Beispiel:
Stichwort lautet "Test" und findet sich in A34. Dann soll der Text aus B34 angezeigt werden.

Meine Frage lautet, wie kann ich die Spalte A durchsuchen und B auslesen?

MfG Daniel


----------



## Nirraven (9. März 2006)

Hallo Du allein 



```
Private Sub TextBox1_Exit(ByVal Cancel As MSForms.ReturnBoolean)
Dim var As String
Dim i As Integer
var = TextBox1
i = 1
With Worksheets("Tabelle1")
Do While Not .Cells(i, 1) = ""
    If .Cells(i, 1) = var Then
        TextBox2 = .Cells(i, 2)
        Exit Sub
    End If
    i = i + 1
Loop
End With
End Sub
```

So oder so ähnlich gehts.


----------



## killercoolaid (9. März 2006)

Hi Nirraven,
Danke für deine Hilfe, stand grad auf dem Schlauch, habs jetzt geschnallt.
Danke nochmal

MfG Daniel

PS: Jetzt habe ich allerdings noch ein Problem:
Ich möchte, das das userform direkt beim Start der Arbeitsmappe angezeigt wird.
Hat dazu jemand von Euch eine Idee, was ich machen muss?


----------



## Shakie (9. März 2006)

das müsste mit 
	
	
	



```
Private Sub Document_Open()
  DeineForm.Show
End Sub
```
 gehen.


----------



## killercoolaid (9. März 2006)

Super, das klappt.
Danke!
MfG Daniel


----------

